# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Memorable trip to Malaysia

## asiatraveler

Malaysia is one of the most popular destinations in Southeast Asia, it is located at the junction of the Indian Ocean and the South China Sea. Malaysia is known for beaches, enchanting islands, diverse flora and fauna, forest retreats and magnificent mountains.


Malaysia is described in many travel guides as a 'shoppers paradise- and this is true to some extent.

----------


## sophiewilson

Indeed it is true! I was so obsessed with shopping in Malaysia that I might have missed some places to see. You get amazing things for cheap!

----------


## GFI

Malaysia is heaven on earth which is one of my hot favorite countries in Asia I really love to visit there especially for its beaches. 
Moreover, if you want adventure vacation so try visiting Dubai where you can find plenty of different types of activities and I am sure once you visit then come back again.

----------


## teena4gupta

This short summary is really valuable & appreciable about Malaysia. Malaysia is really one of the best & amazing for traveling. I have notice most of young marreid couple make their honeymoon in Malaysia.

----------


## peterlee

Yes Malaysia is very good country to visit. Malaysian cuisine is similar to that of Singaporean and Brunei's cuisine. Malaysia is populated with various ethnic group:  about 55% of Malay, 25% of Chinese, 10% of Indian and others and this reflects in diversity found in food. So everyone can enjoy a rich cultural mix.

----------


## Amazingasia

The magical natural beauty of Malaysia, prepare your trip using one of the major tour and travel management companies. Tour providers provide several tailor made tour offer like Malaysia Vacations Travel, Malaysia tour, Malaysia Penang tour, Malaysia Singapore tour etc.

----------

